

Paul Graham Creates New Secret Handshake - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/paul-graham-creates-secret-handshake

======
jasalo
Check out hdplist.com

~~~
citizenkeys
Send me an email if the site gets traction. I will write a blog post about it.

